
Where did all the Objective-C programmers go? - ldb
https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/
======
ldb
The February TIOBE Index indicates that Apple lost a 10% share in the
programming language market by "bluntly replacing Objective-C by Swift". Any
ideas to what languages these programmers switched?

~~~
melling
“ The other 10% was consumed by other programming languages that appeared to
be compilable for multiple mobile platforms. ”

What cross platform languages are people using? JavaScript?

~~~
ldb
JavaScript seems logical, however, the TIOBE index for JavaScript is pretty
much stable between 2% and 4% over the past decades. Shouldn't we have seen an
increase in popularity of JavaScript?

